# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Πιασμένη καρδερίνα και φλώρος.

## douriakos

Σημερα στην δουλεια εφεραν μια πιασμενη καρδερινα και εναν φλωρο σε εναν απο τους εργατες μου... μολις το ειδα σηκωθηκαν τα μαλλια μου ορθια. Του τα πηρα και τα δυο και του εδωσα ενα ζευγαρι μαλινουα καναρινια.. την καρδερινα την ελευθερωσα αμεσως αφου στα 100 μετρα εχει δασος... τον φλωρο τον αφησα αλλα δεν πετουσε και ηταν φουσκωμενος... τον πηρα στο χερι μου να τον ζεστανω και δεν εφευγε απο το δαχτυλο μου... πηγα σπιτι του βαλα φαγητο να φαει μηπως και φτιαξει και τον πηρα μαζι μου μετα να τοθ παρω ενα κλουβι και ταυτοχρονα πηρα τον jk21  τηλεφωνο να μου πει τι να του δωσω μηπως και φτιαξει καθως οσο περνουσε η ωρα γινοταν χειροτερα.. ακολουθησα τις συμβουλες του αλλα σε 10 λεπτα ο φλωρος ειχε πεθανει.... τουλαχιστον προσπαθησα... κριμα που δεν καταφερα να τον ελευθερωσω και αυτον..

----------


## Gardelius

Νίκο, συγχαρητήρια *για όλα!!!!*

Σίγουρα έκανες ότι μπορούσες.  

Μεγαλύτερο όμως το  καλό στη  φύση με 

την απελευθέρωση της καρδερίνας!!

*Σε λίγα χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχουν στη χωρά μας  ούτε για δείγμα.*

----------


## lagreco69

Αμετρητα μπραβο!!!!! για την χειρονομια σου Νικο. 

 Ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του κοντα στον δημιουργο του. 

Δυστυχως για ακομα μια φορα! *νιωθω ντροπη* που ανηκω στο ανθρωπινο ειδος.

----------


## ninos

> *Σε λίγα χρόνια δεν θα υπάρχουν στη χωρά μας  ούτε για δείγμα.*



Δυστυχώς ισχύει !!!  και είμαστε αρκετά κοντά.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπράβο ρε φιλε!!ήθελα να είμαι απο κοντά να δω τα μαλλιά σου όρθια!

----------


## Sophie

Μπράβο Νίκο  :Big Grin:  Όσο για το φλώρο, σημασία έχει ότι προσπάθησες να κάνεις κάτι!

----------


## jk21

Νικο μπραβο για την ενεργεια σου ! η καρδερινουλα θα σε ευχαριστει για παντα !!!

το φλωρακι δυστυχως δεν προλαβες να του κανεις τιποτα ,αλλα εχει σημασια οτι προσπαθησες

----------


## geo_ilion

νικο συνχαρητηρια για την πραξη σου ειναι αξια επαινων
 ευτυχως που ησουν εκει και προλαβες το μισο κακο μπραβο σου

----------

